# Michael, Staffie, DOB 06 - Gatwick



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael, Staffie, DOB 06 - Gatwick



*Homing Requirements: *Michael needs a family who will discover his 'gifts', offer him time and understand his Staffie snorts and 'speak'. Not for live-in very young children as he was finding life too 'pushy'.

*His Story:* Michael came from Northern Ireland, out of a home with a toddlers and a baby on the way. They didn't have time for him and felt he found it too stressful being on the end of toddler tears and tantrums. A local rescue lady took him in and waited for us to have a place. She neutered and vax'd him.

*Advert:* Michael is a wee tot of a Staffie ... a little pudding currently as he was crated for several months with frequent access to the garden whilst his rescuer awaited a Rescue place with ourselves. He retained his housetraining during this period. Michael welcomes everyone into his kennels and delights in his walks either one on one or mixed with in a group. He doesn't pull on his lead and is always mindful of his companion walker. He loves treats!

Michael ... Winner! He is so delightful and puts a smile on everyone's faces. He is winning all hearts with his little snuffley ways and cuddles galore. His Irish eyes are always shining and dreaming of his very own family.

"Please note this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Michael Staffie DOB 06 Gatwick (S) on our Forum to find out more about him and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.




For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our kennel volunteers on Michael:

Michael's Irish eyes were shining as he came home with me today for his St Patrick's Day lunch. He decided the back seat of the car was the place for him and he pushed all the stuff off and made himself comfortable. Then he came up the front and sat watching the world go by. In my garden and with the lead off, he just ran and ran. He ate his steak and guinness pie in 4 seconds flat and then ran some more. Then we played ball. What a fab lunch time!








*Michael is currently in boarding kennels and available for fostering until his forever home comes along. Please get in touch if you think you could help him and offer some home comforts until then.

If you think you can offer Michael a home then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Michael from one of our kennel walking volunteers:

Michael wasn't dancing in his kennel today, but he did dance down the kennel run. He is such a comedian! He is always so happy to be out and his beautiful red coat shone in the sun and he looked so handsome.

He enjoyed the mud and had a paddle in the stream. We also met a small white dog in the field who he greeted very politely and he waited patiently while I had a chat with the owner.





* Michael is currently in boarding kennels and available for fostering until his forever home comes along. Please get in touch if you think you could help him and offer some home comforts until then.

If you think you can offer Michael a home then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael approves of our bathing facilities out on his walk near the kennels!



Especially the lovely mud to roll in after his dip ... he has most of us laughing from the moment we meet him! Such a sweet fun loving boy.

*Michael is currently in boarding kennels and available for fostering until his forever home comes along. Please get in touch if you think you could help him and offer some home comforts until then.

If you think you can offer Michael a home then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.
*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael is always smiling - he will lift youre your mood any day of the week!






What a smile!

An update from a new kennel walker:

Took him out for the first time myself yesterday. How cute is this little fella! Easy to harness up in the kennel and a real pleasure to walk. I didn't know he liked the water [Michael loves a paddle in the stream] so I avoided it, but I'll remember next time.

Didn't take me long to realise he like his food though. A kindred spirit shall we say.....we could both do with losing a few pounds! When we were sitting down, once he realised the treats were in the rucksack, he was truffling away like a good'un. His snorts and grumbles are in no way growls.....and I'm sure if there are truffles out there he'll find them.....









*Please note that Michael is currently in boarding kennels and also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing Michael please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael thinks he's a hippo! He even put his face in the mud 







Well, how else is a dog supposed to enjoy himself whilst waiting for someone to offer him a home?!

*Please note that Michael is currently in boarding kennels and also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing Michael please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

***bump***


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog has found their forever home!


----------

